# Let's see those water features people!



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

Let's see those water features people!

I am finishing up the design for my new display and I would really appreciate some inspirational pics. I know that I want a nice water feature/area but have not decided on what type. Plus it gives you all a chance to show off those awesome tanks.  Thanks guys/gals. CTM


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

I see that no one has replied yet here... 

Here is a simple setup I completed when I was working at NAIB:










It housed a small group of Atelopus zeteki. 


Best,

J


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

Here is mine,

I built it by siliconing big rocks to the glass and on top of each other. There were two separate land sections as you can see in the last two pics, but I later filled in the back side of the water feature to join them, you can see that in the first two pics.


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

A gully tank that my husband designed. I think my azureus were in this tank ebfore I moved adn had to take it down.










My leuc tank. There are more rocks now in the corner making a waterfall, I just need to take an updated picture. I kept it simple since I have to get in there to find eggs.


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Thanks..*

Thank You to all of you who posted. I had really given up hope that anyone would reply.  I'll post a pic of mine when it is done. Americanized Flevopol takes forever to cure!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

All i would recommend is that you do not use a piece of glass or anything impermeable to keep the water feature separated from the land. The reason is becuase these tend to leak, and even if they dont, water capillary action will end up sucking the water from you water feature, up the corners and tight spots of divider, and into the dry land. Before you know it you will have a perpetually soggy land area, no matter how good the drainage layer. Also, there is no way to get the water out of the land area with a divider. An open water feature allows the water to freely move under the whole tank.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

*29 gallon viv - water features*

here is my river before planting out the viv.









here is the full tank shot so you can see it in action. you can also see the second water feature, a waterfall on the far right.











*110 paludarium - watefall*

overview of the waterfall in my main tank.









zoomed









top of the fall









full tank shot


----------



## mnchartier (May 9, 2005)

2mnytnx,

Do the frogs use that hut on top of the waterfall in the 110 paludarium? If so have you had an issues with the eggs due to the water that may end up inside?

Those are two beautiful setups I love them more and more I see them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

mnchartier - i dont have darts in the paludarium. i wish i did, but i dont. ive been thinking of adding some, but want them to be able to pro-create. i have two archer fishes in the water feature that have stolen my heart. i wouldnt want to get rid if them, so im sticking with frogs that i cant worry about tads. the anoles i had in the tank for a while used the hut, but as a perch, not as a hide. now its basically useless zs a hide. but, it has some moss growing on it, and covers the outout if my water pump.

to more diredtly answer the question, too much water flows through the hut for eggs to be laid on the moss. if they were stuck to the side, or if i added some leaf litter to the hut, i dont think it would be an issue.

thanks for the compliment.


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

Here's a couple of pictures of my paludarium.










An up close of the water portion and waterfall.










Tim


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

wow that tanks amazing..


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Here's the 115gl, setup for 6-7months.


Here's the waterfall, which as you can see is totally overgrown.


Here is the pond that the waterfall/stream empties into.


Luke


----------



## pugman (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey, what kind of moss is that in the last pics, the bright green moss? 

Mike


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

Just moss I picked near a river in Vermont. Not sure exactly what it is.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

2mnytnx said:


> *29 gallon viv - water features*
> 
> here is my river before planting out the viv.


THERES A GHOST HAND IN YOUR TANK!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

oh yea, thats soo cool.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

Link said:


> THERES A GHOST HAND IN YOUR TANK!!!!


looks like they're holding a camera


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Let me know if you ever have any for sale. I've been interested in some moss like that for awhile. 

Mike


----------

